# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Bedank de zorg!

## PHartsuiker

Beste forumleden,

Ben je uitstekend begeleid tijdens een ziektebed of heb je juist goed kunnen revalideren dankzij die ene zorgverlener? Stuur hem of haar dan *vóór 6 mei* 2011 een bedankje via www.bedankdezorg.nl. Alle bedankjes worden op mooie hartenkaarten gedrukt en naar jouw favoriete zorgverlener verstuurd. Angela Groothuizen bezorgt de instelling met de meeste bedankjes zelfs persoonlijk de postzak!

Toon je waardering eenvoudig en snel via www.bedankdezorg.nl.

Onze dank is groot! Pauline Hartsuiker

----------

